# Clausing 12x30 - $6000 Port Coquitlam BC



## DavidR8

For the price it should be delivered on a gold platter!














						Clausing lathe 12" x 30"
					

Very nice Clausing 5913 lathe 12” swing x 30” centers 3&4 jaw chucks, toolpost & collet closer. Variable speed drive 52-2000 rpm Hardened bed, Excellent condition 240V 3 phase. 1.5hp (Phase...



					victoria.craigslist.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

Maybe he's throwing in the truck with the deal ?


----------



## BGHansen

Nice lathe but as you noted, way over priced.  Maybe $2000?

Never ceases to amaze me how little some sellers research the market before listing stuff.  The antique toy shows I go to have a few regulars who always list their stuff with an "I want to take it home" price;.  They set up a bunch of stuff, then pack it all up and take it home.

He'll either get VERY lucky with a buyer who doesn't know the true value or perhaps he knows the value and actually doesn't want to sell it.  "OK, OK, OK, honey, I have more lathes than Tubalcain, so I'll try to sell one".

Bruce


----------



## mmcmdl

I've got the 5917 with tooling and travel dial . Somebody walks in with $2000 , she's history !  Now , if I advertised for $6000 , I would hold out for $7000 and tell the guy I had a bidding war going on .


----------



## C-Bag

I don't know what's more shocking, the price or the color. <stunned>


----------

